# Pic's of Trailer's full of wood



## sublime68charger (Nov 6, 2008)

da Big one,






Da little one






and one of da Boy's though I pretty sure he's hauling squirt gun's in his and not wood.
at least they was empty.


----------



## moondoggy (Nov 7, 2008)

thats a big ass trailer.
nice shots man


----------



## smokinj (Nov 7, 2008)

moondoggy said:
			
		

> thats a big ass trailer.
> nice shots man


I 2nd that!


----------



## sublime68charger (Nov 7, 2008)

thanks,  I Load that thing this last weekend again and it took me 1.5 hours to fill her up and then about 2.5 hours to unload
though its alot nicer than the truck for loading dont have to throw the wood as high and worry about taking out the back window and unloading is great its all at waist height and I have this small rake that I can use to pull the wood across the trailer to me.

sublime out


----------



## Cath (Nov 7, 2008)

Sub,
I especially like the third picture.  The trailer may be empty but at least he's got the idea of it.
~Cath


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Nov 7, 2008)

How much you fit in that big trailer?


----------



## sublime68charger (Nov 7, 2008)

trailer is 82" wide by 20' deck,  so using a sway factor of loosing 6" front and rear for cross board's 2" for the 1" side board and there 12" tall.
so 19'X6.66x1=126.66 cubic feet so then pretty darn close to 1 cord is stacked level across.  so with wood just thrown in I guessing 3/4 of a cord.

I stacked it up in my garage and it stacked 1.5 rows Rows are 16" in length and 6' wide by 8' tall
so then is 1.33X6X8= 64 or 1/2 cord so then 1.5 rows is 3/4 cord

this was the first load on the trailer so I cept it on the small side.  
The next load I heaped that one up a little more but then I stacked that onto the backup/reserve wood pile at home and I dont have measurements on that pile other than she's 3 palletts wide by 5 palletts long and stack up to 6' and then rounded off the top.  

I just know there's lots off wood that trailer can hold.

thanks for all the replay's 

sublime out.


----------



## deck2 (Nov 8, 2008)

5X8 Dump Trailer--Best part is I don't have to worry about throwing a split threw the window of my truck when loading it!


----------



## Prada (Nov 8, 2008)

*Noticed everyone keeps mentioning about the possibility of their back window getting broke when loading in a pickup etc. Well I did too, so all we did was grab an old pallet and turn it on it's side so it would stand up tall, at the end of the truck bed right next to the window and it protected it while we tossed in the splits.*


----------



## MotoBoyMatt (Nov 8, 2008)

One of the many loads I cut during semester break 6 years ago.


----------



## deck2 (Nov 8, 2008)

Nothing like a crap spreader full of wood! :}


----------



## savageactor7 (Nov 8, 2008)

Nice operation sublime68charger...I notice you like to cut of the smaller limbs too. I have to say that's a well mananged wood lot from the lack of scrub brush...is that part of a long time family estate? PS it's great the young master accompanies you while doing this.


----------



## sublime68charger (Nov 10, 2008)

savageactor7 said:
			
		

> Nice operation sublime68charger...I notice you like to cut of the smaller limbs too. I have to say that's a well mananged wood lot from the lack of scrub brush...is that part of a long time family estate? PS it's great the young master accompanies you while doing this.


Yes it is the family's 100 acre woodland since 1940,  though it was used as pasture land also to run Young stock on from 1940 till 1970.  
The area in the pictures is about the only scrub brush free area that we have appx 3 acres that was hand cleared of brush back in the late 80's.

yea the trailer load is off all smaller limbs and some free scab wood from a local wood craft product maker.  It is what I am currently burning for heating the house. saving the big stuff for when it gets colder.

thanks for your replay.

sublime out


----------



## Highbeam (Nov 12, 2008)

Limiting myself to 1.5 cords of red alder. The trailer is a 10k rated deal and weighs 2500 empty but the truck was only good for a 7000 lb trailer so I short loaded. Those rounds are 36" long and as you can see I don't trust the bedsides too much.


----------



## moondoggy (Nov 12, 2008)

quite the organized trailer there highbeam....
looks like your taking your logs out for a fall festival "hayride"............ too bad those perky logs have no idea there headed off to slaughter.


----------

